# Which island ?



## Thalamus (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello, 

which greek island do you prefer ? 

I visited Naxos, and it was wonderful (white sand, not overcrowded, Zeus Mount). It's near Paros and I recommend it to everybody. 

Bye !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thalamus said:


> Hello,
> 
> which greek island do you prefer ?
> 
> ...


Now you have told everyone, the next time you go there won't be any room on the beach for you.


----------



## Thalamus (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah ah... I hope it won't happen !


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I loved Hydra. Santorini is ok too. My mum went to Naxos last year and loved it so much she's returning this spring with my grandmother!


----------



## shawty06 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am moving to cyprus, In just less than 6weeks and will be travelling around greece also , do any of you guys advise me of a good place to live and work in the winter for 2 teenagers aged 19?


----------

